# Calling coyotes



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

How long do you usually call each time and how long in between calling? I have done a lot of turkey calling and deer rattling and I am usually careful to not over call. I was wondering if coyote calling is same principles as turkey and deer keep it low key?. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

google coyote calling and check out dogbreath, has some free down loads


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

It all depends on the conditions !! Where you are hunting (woods or wide open fields ) , what the weather is doing and what time of the year it is . Also forgot to mention it depends also if you are calling daytime or night time . I myself experiment alot , me personally I over call a little bit sometimes with good results . Then again I have buddies that may sit on a stand for 45 minutes but only call for a minute . With distress sounds you can call for 1 min or 15 minutes , but with coyote vocals you can over do it real quick . Right now we are just coming into their breeding season and I will probably use strictly coyote vocals for a while , but distress with still work . 

More importantly is your setup , you can make the best sounds in the world with a hand call or your e-caller but if your setup is not right more times than not it wont work for ya . But do some experimenting and see what the coyotes like in your area , try a set up during the daytime adjacent to thick cover and call off and on for 15 minutes in 1 minute intervals . If that doesnt work try another setup and call totally different . Also make sure you dont use the same sounds over and over . Try different stuff , remember it doesnt have to sound like a rabbit , or a deer to get their interest . Keep the wind in your face walking in then hunt with a crosswind while constantly watching your down wind side , and if the wind is not right for your area simply dont call it . Come back another day , cause you will never fool a coyotes nose ! Hope this helps , and good luck ......


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Bulldawg and Buford. I may give it a try again this weekend. I have only tried calling one time with no success I look forward to calling some in. We have shot two on our hunting land that we have jumped this year..


----------

